# [SOLVED] Rollback drivers



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm trying to go from ATI 11.8 graphics drivers to 11.7 but I'm having some issues. 
First I tried using "roll back driver" in the settings of the device manager but the option is greyed out. 
So I went to ATI's website and downloaded 11.7 from there (Previous ATI Catalyst), but if I try to install it over 11.8 (already installed) it just tells me that my drivers are up to date. 
If I uninstall 11.8 (Device Mgr > Display Adapters > right clicking ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series > uninstall", then restart and try to install 11.7... It tells me that I don't have hardware installed. At that point I just system restored and problem fixed. 
I'm sure I'm doing something wrong but I can't figure out what. If you can tell me, I'd greatly appreciate it, as some of my games aren't working with 11.8 and have claimed to work in 11.7. 
Thanks!


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Rollback drivers*

Uninstall ATI driver in control panel-uninstall a program-reboot-install the 11.7.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Rollback drivers*

aha! I got the video working, thanks! Now I just have to figure out why I'm not getting any sound.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Rollback drivers*

An extra restart fixed it. Thanks a bunch. I knew it was something ridiculous I was overlooking.


----------

